# Resetting modem and wireless router all the time?



## scorwitz (Jan 16, 2005)

Hello all and thanks!

You know when you've lost your internet connection for some reason and you call the cable provider and they tell you to unplug your wireless router and cable modem and wait a minute, then plug the modem back in, then the router and everything works fine again?

Well, I've been having to do that, minus the phonecall, MUCH more often than ever before lately. What causes this?

Here's the breakdown of equipment:

Dell Inspiron 9100 (about 4 years old now) with Dell wireless card inside.
Linksys Wireless Router WRT54G (not sure which version as I'm at work)
Time Warner Cable Modem.

Sometimes in the middle of a computing session, will no longer be able to pull pages out of the blue. Sometimes when I turn the computer on, I can't access the internet. The computer says I have a perfectly great connection to my wireless router, but still no webpage.

I perform the above mentioned operation and everything returns to normal.

Thank you for your forthcoming replies...


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

I assume that you are using a wireless connection to your pc..........
If so,try changing the wireless channel(1,6,11)are the US preferred channels.You do this from the Routers admin page.
Go to the Linksys website and see if there is a firmware upgrade for your router


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"Well, I've been having to do that, minus the phonecall, MUCH more often than ever before lately. What causes this?"

Lots and lots of things can cause such problems. The tech support people want you to get reconnected and off the phone asap, and that remedy has good potential for working. Finding the cause and a more permanent solution takes considerably longer.

If pedroguy's suggestions don't solve your problem, try to narrow down the faulty device. For example, does it happen if you connect to the router via ethernet and disable the wireless network? Or does it happen if you connect a computer directly to the modem?


----------



## scorwitz (Jan 16, 2005)

I believe the problem is between the modem and the router, as I still end up with a full and strong connection to the router, just no internet.

I thought switching channels was only for weak connections between the laptop and the router (wireless)?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Firmware update did not help?


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

You can check the connection between the router and modem if you know the modem IP address and password. I try to logon to my cable modem setup and status menus using the modem IP and password. If that works, chances are the problem is not my routers. If the log indicates connection lost and DHCP request failed, assume cable problem.

If you cannot access the modem, but you can access the router, then assume a problem between the modem and router.


----------

